# Vapecon layout in PDF



## incredible_hullk

Hello fellow SAVapers...

Attached is a PDF file with the floorplan and list of vendors for easy reference tomorrow

Can also be saved to phone for electronic viewing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Try clicking on the filename vapecon layout 2016 above filesize..it then opens in new window

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Or if you using chrome (like most of us) it will be in your downloads folder after you click on the filename above words "File size" (top right hand)

Pls let me know if it works


----------



## Spydro

Downloaded in Chrome just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

